# yellow ladyslippers+ at labrador hollow



## cnycharles (Jun 2, 2012)

Most of these pictures are of cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens so i'm putting in the cyp forum. I'm still uploading pictures so some aren't showing yet

After leaving Lime Hollow the other day, I headed to the Labrador Hollow Unique area to see how the yellow ladyslippers and others were progressing. I found a few heartleaf twayblade orchids open and emerging, and a good number of yellow ladyslippers open with many still to open. Though other places seem to have plants emerging and opening much earlier, this wet and cold area seemed to be right on schedule. There may be less yellows up and flowering this year, but I saw many old seed pods from last year, and many small seedlings coming up through the moss






heartleaf twayblade; tiny!










a lot of twayblade flowers look like little people!










this poor flower suffered before opening, ouch!









shy youngsters yet to open





I noticed this year that many of the flowers have lateral sepals that stick out like 
yosemite sam's moustache





lots of seedlings around the colonies this year. also saw lots of old seed pods from last year





front of nice colony, many just opening

more on reply thread


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 2, 2012)

*part two*










pink azalea buds





high bush blueberry blossoms






























on the way out, saw parasitic/saprophytic squaw root


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jun 2, 2012)

hey, 
fascinating in situ pictures :clap:


----------



## Dido (Jun 2, 2012)

I always like your pics keep them comming. 
Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Hera (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks. The blooms are very nice, almost look cultivated.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2012)

Wonderful Charles, thank you.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree, always enjoy your photos of nature. Our native cyps usually bloom three weeks from now.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 2, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap: Bravo Charles !!!! 
Unfortunately I can't see the first 2 pics, but the 3rd one is showing a lovely, unknown to me, bloom!!!!

And of course the slippers are grandiose !!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> fascinating in situ pictures :clap:



I agree!!!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 2, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks! I fixed the upload for the three missing pictures and added a few more captions. our isp's flash based file uploader is pretty buggy sometimes; can't load more than one thing at a time or else it says the second and successive files have uploaded but they never do


----------

